# Is flexa furniture nicer than IKEA?



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi,
Is FLEXA kids funiture better than IKEA crap? It looks very similar.
Thanks.


----------



## Elizaday (Dec 18, 2008)

Flexa is nothing like the cheap rubbish you get from ikea. It is very good quality indeed. The pine is sourced where trees grow slowly which means it has a stronger quality.
Flexa is a bed system which will grow with your child. You dont need to buy a new bed when your little one has outgrown a mid high sleeper, just change the legs and ladder for a more suitable bed. The accesories are also great and very affordable, meaning they make very good x-mas gifts from grandparents alike. Dont even get me started on the mattresses which range from jr bed size to double! Even i sleep on a Flexa mattress! It has pocket springs, latex and memory foam. Flexa have thought of all the little thing which is why they are so great. The mattress cover zips off so you can wash it. Reducing dust mites and allergies. The wooden corners are all smooth and rounded. The detail is excellent, They even make a bed which has pannels that you can put your own colourings/posters in.

All in all Flexa is F.A.B please dont go for ikea!!!!

Eliza


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

Flexa is way way way way better. And also signficantly more expensive. But, you get what you pay for. My 5 1/2 year old is in a Flexa bed. I was considering changing it to a loft bed so we could put a desk under it. With Flexa you can just change out the legs, buy a ladder, etc. Sadly it was going to cost something like $800 to make the change. We bought the bed 3 1/2 years ago and I was *shocked* when I checked prices recently. The cost of Flexa has gone up dramatically.

Ikea has a loft bed in twin size. I think it is $200-$300 range. It is flimsy and rocks and shakes. I will not buy it. It seems extremely unstable.

Flexa is made with lovely northern pine. It is etremely strudy and attractive. Ikea is made with either thin wood boards or some kind of MDF wood amalgam stuff.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

I'll have too look this up. We've been planning to buy a loft bed from maxtrixkids.com


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

We have a Flexa bed for DD1, we got it before the prices skyrocketed. It is very study, well made furniture, honestly it is probably the nicest of furniture that we own.







I just got back from staying at a place that had the Ikea kid's beds, and they are nothing alike.


----------

